# Slowly getting there...



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The seatpost, chain and fork is all I am missing for the build... I have approx 2 more weeks waiting time left...

The tires just came in at the lbs today, I went and grabbed my hub and front rim yesterday and my 12T sprocket in the mail, along with the nipples for my wheels. I placed an order on a thomson seatpost, should be coming in soon, and I have yet to decide what chain will be going on there... KMC red chain maybe? I dunno yet. So yeah, I'm only missing 3 parts now, one of which is on order, one I can't decide on(the chain, heard KHE's we're too short for MTBs), and one I'm waiting on because marzocchi is SLOW.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Ooooo... the red & black scheme... I likes! Can't wait to see your build homey.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks so nice Ian!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> That looks so nice Ian!


Thanks.

It would look even nicer fully built up, with warm weather and a clear sky, with me sitting on it.
Guess you can't have everything eh?

The fork's lowers will be gray, '06 fork lowers. It'll keep the whole thing from being black all over.

There will be a few hints of red, grips, nipples, stickers on the rims, seat, headset, maybe pedals and chain at a later time.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

haha ian needs to grab his nipples  nice little setup you got going, wish i could say the same


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> haha ian needs to grab his nipples  nice little setup you got going, wish i could say the same


Yes, red atomlab torque nipples, not the nipples on my body. Why do you crazy english people call them nipples anyway?? Thanks for the compliment though.

*mumbles something about stupid english people in french and walks away*


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

haha you speak french and i know what you meant, just a play on words, im messin with ya. but still, ians got red nipples now...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> haha you speak french and i know what you meant, just a play on words, im messin with ya. but still, ians got red nipples now...


Wanna see them? I can take a picture of them... the torque nipples that is.

If you put any torque on my nipples I'll beat you up!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

way, way too much talk about nipples goin on in here...but sick parts non the less. you'll have one of the badest rides in here without a doubt.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> way, way too much talk about nipples goin on in here...but sick parts non the less. you'll have one of the badest rides in here without a doubt.


I hope I'll be riding good enough to deserve it.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I hope I'll be riding good enough to deserve it.


brad put his spell on it, you will


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> brad put his spell on it, you will


Hope so.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

lol, yeah my fall guy went out today, shlkgjgrhjkghjkerhkj!!!! im stoked. so ian, you now have red nipples? tmi


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

SAVAGE... i'd stick with a regular chain, i think red would make it look cheap. a good old silver would be nice. KMC 510 (what i just got cuz my shadow wont work with my new setup) its got great strength to weight. its the chain my lbs sells the most. o btw, what sprocket did you end up getting? i remember u were tryin to decide.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I decided I'd keep the e.13 26T for the time being. Gearing will be 26/12. I think the build will end up being under 30lbs.

I'll be shaving off half a pound with lighter tires, I'm switching back to a normal tube in the rear, I now have a singlespeed specific hub, the frame is a good one pound lighter than my other bike, the fork will also be lighter(anything is lighter than a dj3).


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet as ussual, i think is a biker thing to like different color nippels 

p.s. what did u do with all those stickers u got?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> sweet as ussual, i think is a biker thing to like different color nippels
> 
> p.s. what did u do with all those stickers u got?


Decoration for my school stuff, put some on my lid. The rest are still in my room, waiting for next year's school stuff.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Decoration for my school stuff, put some on my lid. The rest are still in my room, waiting for next year's school stuff.


same thing i did with some of mine


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

WOOOT! Fork shipped out today!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

sweeet brah, fall guy came in today!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> sweeet brah, fall guy came in today!!!


We want pics!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ooooooo fork ooooooooo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> ooooooo fork ooooooooo


Now all I need to do is to harass Brad some more to see if he has a tracking number written down somewhere. And I've got a huge plastic bag filled with parts just waiting to be put on this bike. If I'm lucky the whole thing will be built up two weeks from now, I can't wait!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Now all I need to do is to harass Brad some more to see if he has a tracking number written down somewhere. And I've got a huge plastic bag filled with parts just waiting to be put on this bike. If I'm lucky the whole thing will be built up two weeks from now, I can't wait!


then u can go crzy not riding with all that snow out side


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> We want pics!


hehehe ive got it semi complete, it needsz a new spindlez and a new thing of bearings for the headset then i can build it


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Its gonna look sick with the NemPro Z1 fork on there. The silver is gonna look great on it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't wait guys, I just can't anymore haha!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just got my wheelset and thomson seatpost... fork will be here next week.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

oooooo... i love sexy nipples


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> oooooo... i love sexy nipples


Dig the new signature Cru.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Those wheels look so good dude!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Those wheels look so good dude!


Thanks! Even the guys at the LBS we're impressed with them!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The wait is killing me right now... I keep telling myself: wednesday, only X more days left...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet, cant wait, it looks so sexy like that, i want i want


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

That thing is cerrazzy! I love it.

So is your fork is getting shipped to you or Brad? Or is Brad shipping it to you? I'm a bit confused


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

colourclassic said:


> That thing is cerrazzy! I love it.
> 
> So is your fork is getting shipped to you or Brad? Or is Brad shipping it to you? I'm a bit confused


It's on its way to here. From Brad. It should be here by wednesday, maybe even tomorrow from the speed it has been moving(I've been tracking it everyday like a madman).


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dude you'r elucky man!!!!! everythings going to o together good!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> dude you'r elucky man!!!!! everythings going to o together good!!!


Yeah thanks J-dogg. UPS just delayed my fork to thursday instead of wednesday. They better have a good reason!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> The wait is killing me right now... I keep telling myself: wednesday, only X more days left...


can you ride a wheelie just hanging onto the top-tube?  haha... 
should be a bangin' mammajamma once complete... but man, this snow is still killin' me... what are you gonna do once it's built? poach some shopping malls? haha...


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

You lied to me, Ian. You told me you wouldnt show a picture until its complete :madmax:
If it looks so good without th fork, i cant wait to see it WITH that bomber :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> can you ride a wheelie just hanging onto the top-tube?  haha...
> should be a bangin' mammajamma once complete... but man, this snow is still killin' me... what are you gonna do once it's built? poach some shopping malls? haha...


Hell yeah, shopping malls kick ass. I wonder how much trouble you would get in for poaching a shopping mall. One of the biggest malls in the USA is in my back yard and has some sweet stair sets and rails :skep:

Sucks about the fork though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Hell yeah, shopping malls kick ass. I wonder how much trouble you would get in for poaching a shopping mall. One of the biggest malls in the USA is in my back yard and has some sweet stair sets and rails :skep:
> 
> Sucks about the fork though.


Well, there's this stairset I've been wanting to try at the hotel I go to the gym at....


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome man looks really cool can't wait for some action photos of it


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> awesome man looks really cool can't wait for some action photos of it


Same! UPS changed their mind again, the fork was 2 and a half hours drive away from here 3 hours ago, according to UPS tracking it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

hurry up and get that thing built damnit!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> hurry up and get that thing built damnit!!


I can't go any faster than UPS does, or else it would have been built a week ago!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ship fedex, uber reliable. at least you have some of abike in you possession with brakes no less. mine is in the shop with a bent triple wall street rim and an exploded hub getting rebuilt. whoooppppsssss.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

judgement day has finally come!!! i want to see it put together


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> judgement day has finally come!!! i want to see it put together


If my mother arrives early enough from work I'll be able to borrow the car and pick it up tonight.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> If my mother arrives early enough from work I'll be able to borrow the car and pick it up tonight.


your mom's gonna be late tonight... oh yeah, she told me to tell you "hi".

seriously though, I'm not one to crack the momma jokes, like ever, but you just leave your self open askin' for it, haha... j/k bro, you know this thread's gonna be near the top for awhile once you get'er built though, so I'm just ramblin' on, getting bored waiting for your completion. :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> your mom's gonna be late tonight... oh yeah, she told me to tell you "hi".
> 
> seriously though, I'm not one to crack the momma jokes, like ever, but you just leave your self open askin' for it, haha... j/k bro, you know this thread's gonna be near the top for awhile once you get'er built though, so I'm just ramblin' on, getting bored waiting for your completion. :thumbsup:


Just as I was typing it, my mom came through the door. I called up UPS to know if my package was at their warehouse, it's still on the road, they are supposed to call me when it comes back, but I doubt I'll be able to pick it up today, they're closing in only 40 minutes. I'll get it tomorrow morning methinks.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the fork in hand right now, busying myself with those stupid warning stickers... Do not abuse or misuse this fork... right...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I have the fork in hand right now, busying myself with those stupid warning stickers... Do not abuse or misuse this fork... right...


To hell with the stickers, PUT IT TOGETHER AND POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Ya snaky, put it on, we are all so exited to see it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

IonicRipper said:


> Ya snaky, put it on, we are all so exited to see it.


I suggest you all promptly boycott UPS. They suck ass. There was a crown for a dj3 for a buddy and 2 t-shirts for me in the box when it shipped out. I got a box that had been opened up and had one flap replaced by tape with the crown and the t-shirt missing, and nobody can tell me where the hell everything is.

They are trying to blame it on Brad saying he didn't put them in the box, when I know he did. Nobody can give me a straight answer as to where the hell they may be right now. They suggested maybe a second box was on the way, maybe it got sent back, maybe it was stolen. They say the customs supposedly didn't retain anything or else I would've been notified.

So yeah, boycott UPS, they aren't brown for nothing, my bet it that it stands for Ur Pestilent Shiat. Or Ultimate Poopy Service. U Paid we Steal.
:madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I suggest you all promptly boycott UPS. They suck ass. There was a crown for a dj3 for a buddy and 2 t-shirts for me in the box when it shipped out. I got a box that had been opened up and had one flap replaced by tape with the crown and the t-shirt missing, and nobody can tell me where the hell everything is.
> 
> They are trying to blame it on Brad saying he didn't put them in the box, when I know he did. Nobody can give me a straight answer as to where the hell they may be right now. They suggested maybe a second box was on the way, maybe it got sent back, maybe it was stolen. They say the customs supposedly didn't retain anything or else I would've been notified.
> 
> ...


ouch.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

we want pics now!!! i love your bike


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

jimage said:


> we want pics now!!! i love your bike


Its a very bad time to push him to post pictures, jimage. Snaky got stolen a crown a 2 t-shirts by those brown bastards. Ian, ask Brad to try to prove he actually did put them in the box. If you can prove he did, they have to refund you the price of the 2 t-shirts and crown. Just keep hassling them until they fix the problem.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here it is sitting overtop of my calculus homework. Going to the LBS tomorrow to have the startnut and crownrace installed(free of charge, love my LBS). The lowers look gray in the pic, but they actually are silverish, somewhat glossy, very cool finish.

Specs: '06 Z1 sport lowers and crown, 4x WC internals tuned, 75mm travel.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Here it is sitting overtop of my calculus homework. Going to the LBS tomorrow to have the startnut and crownrace installed(free of charge, love my LBS). The lowers look gray in the pic, but they actually are silverish, somewhat glossy, very cool finish.
> 
> Specs: '06 Z1 sport lowers and crown, 4x WC internals tuned, 75mm travel.


you rely on the LBS toooo much. 
in the future, screw the starnut if you can't install one yourself and go with a hope headdoctor. 

dangerous lookin' weapon though, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> you rely on the LBS toooo much.
> in the future, screw the starnut if you can't install one yourself and go with a hope headdoctor.
> 
> dangerous lookin' weapon though, very nice. :thumbsup:
> ...


No that's actually a very old pic of my Father, I keep it there to remind of him, he passed away in a car accident caused by a drunk driver more than a year ago.

I rely on my LBS a lot yes, but only because I don't want to spend the $$ on the tools they have, plus I can go whine about something if it doesn't work, and get it repaired free. I did a few things myself on this build, installed the cranks, the chain, rear rotor, will install and adjust the brakes myself, once the crown race and star nut and steerer tube cutting are done.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> No that's actually a very old pic of my Father, I keep it there to remind of him, he passed away in a car accident caused by a drunk driver more than a year ago.
> 
> I rely on my LBS a lot yes, but only because I don't want to spend the $$ on the tools they have, plus I can go whine about something if it doesn't work, and get it repaired free. I did a few things myself on this build, installed the cranks, the chain, rear rotor, will install and adjust the brakes myself, once the crown race and star nut and steerer tube cutting are done.


I gotcha. My mother passed away from cancer when I was younger too, so I'm pickin' up the vibes that you be layin' down. 

well, wayta' put a damper on our hopes today man... thought we'd be sighting some pretty pics of that bad mammajamma by now! :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:



> I gotcha. My mother passed away from cancer when I was younger too, so I'm pickin' up the vibes that you be layin' down.
> 
> well, wayta' put a damper on our hopes today man... thought we'd be sighting some pretty pics of that bad mammajamma by now! :thumbsup:


I'm hoping for saturday or sunday.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ooo aaaaaa, i do the same with the shop thing,


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Looks great*



snaky69 said:


> Here it is sitting overtop of my calculus homework. Going to the LBS tomorrow to have the startnut and crownrace installed(free of charge, love my LBS). The lowers look gray in the pic, but they actually are silverish, somewhat glossy, very cool finish.
> 
> Specs: '06 Z1 sport lowers and crown, 4x WC internals tuned, 75mm travel.


Great looking fork:thumbsup:. I wanna see a ride report as soon as possible


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> Great looking fork:thumbsup:. I wanna see a ride report as soon as possible


Just from messing around with it I can tell you that this is a very nice improvement over the dj3's feel, I'll be able to have fun with it and put some air in it this weekend.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sweeet headphones!!!







oh and that bomber's kinda cool i guess...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

can't wait to see it complete..i've found myself very impatient to see this thing!! been coming on here periodically today to see if its done or not. definitely one of the most famous bikes on the board for sure. awesome fork..

oh and ian, i requested you on myspace:blush: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> oh and ian, i requested you on myspace:blush: :smilewinkgrin:


max ur so behind ive been his friend for like 2 weeks, :thumbsup:


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Awsome fork snakey, but take those warning labels off.

How many PSI do you (or did you) ride the DJ3 with and how many PSI you gonna put in that Z1?

Once again insane fork


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

colourclassic said:


> Awsome fork snakey, but take those warning labels off.
> 
> How many PSI do you (or did you) ride the DJ3 with and how many PSI you gonna put in that Z1?
> 
> Once again insane fork


I rode with 10psi in each leg, the fork was very stiff but I could still get all the travel. Just from playing around with it I can tell the Z1 has a much stiffer spring, so I might need less air which will mean a fork that will be butter smooth in it's travel, it's got rebound adjust too!

Good news on the UPS guys, Brad succeeded in getting things straight with HIS UPS store and they'll cover the costs apparently. So Brad will be able to send me the stuff again, but this time I think it's snail mail for me.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> No that's actually a very old pic of my Father, I keep it there to remind of him, he passed away in a car accident caused by a drunk driver more than a year ago.
> 
> I rely on my LBS a lot yes, but only because I don't want to spend the $$ on the tools they have, plus I can go whine about something if it doesn't work, and get it repaired free. I did a few things myself on this build, installed the cranks, the chain, rear rotor, will install and adjust the brakes myself, once the crown race and star nut and steerer tube cutting are done.


rough stuff, my condolences. as far as lbs's go i prefer going to mine because i break stuff when i put it on, dont realize and wreck something else. nice fork dude, id want that in 45-55mm travel and id be set!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> rough stuff, my condolences. as far as lbs's go i prefer going to mine because i break stuff when i put it on, dont realize and wreck something else. nice fork dude, id want that in 45-55mm travel and id be set!!


Thank you, but there isn't much anyone can do about it eh?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hahahaha i was like ians 3rd friend, im cooler than all y'all


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

cant wait to see it compleat i check in on this thead every day now


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jimage said:


> cant wait to see it compleat i check in on this thead every day now


You should be seeing it by either tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering how you got such a high post count.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> I was wondering how you got such a high post count.


By not being able to ride in the winter and posting too much  I also try to help out at the Beginner's Corner whenever I can.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> By not being able to ride in the winter and posting too much  I also try to help out at the Beginner's Corner whenever I can.


snaky has answered a stack of my questions in the dj/urban section :thumbsup:

can't wait to see it finished man.. gonna be tough as by the sounds of it


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

want to see it badly


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

it sunday evenin now i it together


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jimage said:


> it sunday evenin now i it together


If you'd been a bit more observing, you would see I made a new thread titled If Bikes Were Women...


----------

